# CPO tank



## chickpea9 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new and this is my first post.

I have been interested in CPOs for awhile, and now I finally have a chance to have them in my tank. I used to have a guppy tank, but then all of them mysteriously died.  (That tank had been going strong for six months) Anyways, I was hoping that anyone with experience could help me with ideas for this tank. I am mostly looking for ideas on/help with tank layout, number of CPOs, which kind of plants, and other things like that. I know I could find a lot of this stuff on the internet, but I trust real experiences more. I am also on a budget of about 100-150 dollars. Anything that's cheaper is better. I will post pictures once the tank is up an running.

The current supplies I have are:

a 25g Sea Clear tank
a heater
playsand substrate
and an aqueon quiet-flow 30 filter


I am going to empty and re-cycle the tank so that whatever killed my guppies won't kill my new CPOs.

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------

